# Marina holding and breeding box



## Lindy (5 Jun 2014)

Going down to one shrimp tank again posed the old problem of how to separate shrimp I want to sell from my breeding stock. Before, I had to set up a temporary tank if I wanted to know what I had to sell before selling and this was a real pain.
Happened across the Marina holding and breeding box and thought aha!



 Using an air pump it circulates the tank water through the hang on box so chemistry of water is exactly the same in both tank and box. Ok so I'll prob have to feed the shrimp held in here but their water shouldn't spoil as it is constantly replaced. I've given them a couple of meshes with round pelia to keep them happy. Didn't want anything floating around to block the exit of water and causing a flood. 










Thought this might be of interest to others out there so will post how the shrimp do. Some will be sold soon so will leave around 20 shrimplets. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (5 Jun 2014)

Good idea lindy, can't see very well on this phone. Is it a weir outlet?


----------



## Lindy (5 Jun 2014)

Yes there's a wee gate the water exits through. Tis a little noisy though with the bubbles. .

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sciencefiction (6 Jun 2014)

I have the same one running from an air pump.  I put it for some cory fry initially but added a few shrimplets as a clean up crew. The shrimp then grew up and bred inside.  I also had the most massive malaysian trumpets I've seen grow in there. I left it run for 6 months+ but it became overpopulated with shrimp so I dumped the lot back into the tank.  I had some tiny layer of sand at the bottom and lots of moss that grew happily from light reflections from the tank, fed almost daily even and no problems with the shrimp. It's a very handy box if one can't setup a separate small tank.
I actually put a small bit of sponge at the end of the intake tube that's in the tank end, it keeps it from getting blocked or any adventurous shrimplets or snails going in. I have suspicions that some did initially.  And I also kept the top opened for better oxygen exchange, no shrimp wanted to escape ever so either way is no problem.


----------



## Lindy (6 Jun 2014)

Thats good to know, was wondering if I could get away with putting females that had eggs ready to hatch in here.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (21 Jun 2014)

This looks great, I've been using an internal hanging box with an air stone under it but its certainly not the best thing and an only happy to pop shrimp in a day before I sell them.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (21 Jun 2014)

Shrimp seem to be doing fine in it. I'm growing on my f2s, before selling them, in there.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------

